# UP exclusive ★★★30 cent a minute exploit★★★ Both Uber and Lyft, welcome to the end of days.



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Or if you are higher (XL, lux, SUV) even more, lol.

This post gets 1k views and I will post the method.

Ask Jo, I'm a man of my word, shit must burn but show me you want it to be burned.

For those of you who do not know who I am:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-g...-exclusive-★how-to-open-destinations★.210381/


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What do views have to do with this? Here’s a couple more anyway.

Don’t take this the wrong way, but I don’t trust apocalyptic claims.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> What do views have to do with this? Here's a couple more anyway.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't trust apocalyptic claims.


Oh ask jo, lol.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I found a bug a couple years ago if I powered off phone at a certain spot while on ride at airport it would add about 7 bucks to the ride, only used it about 3 times per week not being greedy and all but after last cuts almost every ride baby lol

I mean I'm not "core" to their business so ef em


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh and by the way Damon from Lyft, I want Lyft to know you couldn't solve my boys problem and you forced me TO SPEND 10 HOURS OF MY SWEET ****ING TIME making him another account by which I would be 3-4 k richer, that's how much money you cost me.

This one is for you, Damon the specialist.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Drama Queens love Hyperbole.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Drama Queens love Hyperbole.


Almost all of our resident lyft shills are here within less than 8 posts.

OP certainly must be on to something :smiles:

1Th. 2:15


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

i just viewed it 999 times...now post the secret


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Or if you are higher (XL, lux, SUV) even more, lol.
> 
> This post gets 1k views and I will post the method.
> 
> ...


What a crock.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Almost all of our resident lyft shills are here within less than 8 posts.
> 
> OP certainly must be on to something :smiles:
> 
> 1Th. 2:15


This Cat? The only thing he is on is Quaaludes. Have you ever read the rest of his nonsensical drivel?

Are you a flat earther?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> This Cat? The only thing he is on is Quaaludes. Have you ever read the rest of his nonsensical drivel?
> 
> Are you a flat earther?


Greg is a shill for irrationality and meanspiritedness.

He thinks I'm a communist and a Lyft supporter. I mean it would explain why I make Marxist jokes but I dislike Lyft so I'm not sure where that puzzle piece fits.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Greg is a shill for irrationality and meanspiritedness.
> 
> He thinks I'm a communist and a Lyft supporter. I mean it would explain why I make Marxist jokes but I dislike Lyft so I'm not sure where that puzzle piece fits.


Flat Earthers do not need proof of anything. They just make up lies and believe them. Calling me a Gryft shill is like calling the Trumpster a bleeding heart liberal.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Posted 5 hours ago and at 5k views. Something fishy is happening here 🤔

Also wtf is going on in this thread seems like a different language.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Posted 5 hours ago and at 5k views. Something fishy is happening here &#129300;
> 
> Also wtf is going on in this thread seems like a different language.


My theory is OP stole a phone from one of the nurses when the thorazine wore off.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The dude's all bluff and bluster. He's got nothing. Just a blowhard.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

This one to me is funny. It's funny because just the other day I posted something about wishing some members of this board were more circumspect about what they posted on this board because in the past legitimate means of making the rideshare apps work in your favor, posted on this board, have been quashed out of existence fairly quickly. 

For example in this case, assuming, (willing suspension of disbelief), that this "exploit" actually exists, and can be currently accomplished, what do you suppose the likelihood of it staying in existence would be over, say, the course, of a day, maybe, two, or three? Not much right?

Also wouldn't the best time to post an "exploit" making the maximum number of drivers the maximum amount of money over the period of time between when it's made public, and it's eventually plugged, be sometime when the programmers over at rideshare company A & B, be off for say something as rapidly approaching as the holidays?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Also wouldn't the best time to post an "exploit" making the maximum number of drivers the maximum amount of money over the period of time between when it's made public, and it's eventually plugged, be sometime when the programmers over at rideshare company A & B, be off for say something as rapidly approaching as the holidays?


No, the best time is when the views for the thread hit an arbitrary number like 1,000.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> I found a bug a couple years ago if I powered off phone at a certain spot while on ride at airport it would add about 7 bucks to the ride, only used it about 3 times per week not being greedy and all but after last cuts almost every ride baby lol
> 
> I mean I'm not "core" to their business so ef em


 I think you're in the denver market as well. Really the general public should complain about uber's attempt to price gouge the customer. They use the long winding road to add time and miles to a passengers trip and have been since I can remember. That extra 3 miles of distance is what I believe you were finding by powering down your phone . Most customers will never complain or think twice about it . Uber makes extra money by overestimating the trip by dollars and minutes and are squeezing it out of the customer by taking a less optimal route.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> I think you're in the denver market as well. Really the general public should complain about uber's attempt to price gouge the customer. They use the long winding road to add time and miles to a passengers trip and have been since I can remember. That extra 3 miles of distance is what I believe you were finding by powering down your phone . Most customers will never complain or think twice about it . Uber makes extra money by overestimating the trip by dollars and minutes and are squeezing it out of the customer by taking a less optimal route.


I always take the optimal route to MY profitability.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok **** it, no mod online so let's get this Xmas started.

Here ya go:

You need 2 phones, android of preference but works with apple.

First, you pick a trip with say... Lyft, once you arrive at the destination, remove the phone's GPS (turn it off) and move on to pick an uber (best way is to turn on the uber 5-10 mins before you reach Lyft's destination), now you leave that phone on the side and do the uber ride, once you finish the uber ride, if you want you can pick another and keep going until your trip with lyft reaches 1 hour after the destination timer, say the trip was 25 mins... so after 1 hour 25 mins you pick the lyft phone and end the trip *without turning on the gps*, after that, go offline and close the app, wait 1 minute and then turn on the gps, go online on Lyft, rinse and repeat.

This works the same way with Uber if you wanna milk the timer on them but I forgot if you had to use android for them and turn off something called "draw overlay" to stop the "turn on your gps" message from spamming the phone, as long as you can end the trip with Uber as your gps is turned off you should be good.

This is how you get paid double for your time 15 cents uber and 15 cents lyft, welcome to XL rates, this is amazing if done on black...

Neither Uber nor lyft have a tracking system to know when you are milking the clock, this was courtesy of a stupid shill who told me they couldn't track rides in real time to avoid paying me a dispute.

Remember, the pax will not be overcharged for this so milk away since there will be no complaints, common sense dictates you ask the pax for how much he paid and adjust the clock accordingly.

I've done 5 mile trips in 2 hours as my record, still undetected til this very day.

The perfect way is with a gps spoofer since they won't be able to tell traffic from miking.

Things to watch out for:

In both Uber and Lyft the pax may be moving to another destination after drop off, the milking is done best on airport rides since they go straight to sleep, I mean, you just need to use some common sense and act accordingly, do not do this on pissed off pax or picky pax, they raise hell for it in your rates but since they dont get overcharged they don't report.

If they see the trip hasn't ended, they will call, at that moment, DO NOT ANSWER! simply send the pax to voicemail and immediately end the trip, they will think it's a glitch on their app.

On Uber, do not do more than 1 hour (do 58 mins) since being stationary triggers a message "are you okay?" to the pax.

Do not close up the app while the GPS is turned off in milking mode, this bugs the app and may force you to turn on gps to end the trip at that point you are @@@@ed since it will draw extra miles and they will notice.

Enjoy burning down their companies, I am done destroying my car for them, amazon is where it's at.

PS: if a mod sees this please edit it on my OP.



Amos69 said:


> Drama Queens love Hyperbole.


No exaggeration here, boy.

You'll see the predicament they just got themselves in soon enough, oh fixing this shit is going to be a mission, this is pretty much like giving monkeys a gun.

Ever seen planet of the apes?








IR12 said:


> What a crock.


Then dont look again.



Amos69 said:


> This Cat? The only thing he is on is Quaaludes. Have you ever read the rest of his nonsensical drivel?
> 
> Are you a flat earther?


Rofl, nonsense to YOU.

I never post anything directed at anyone but both companies, learn to analyze posts if you plan to make a great career out of shilling.

And note aside boys, I cannot wait to see what half assed fixes you make to your apps to mitigate the damage, you know... like stopping timer counting while gps isnt detected etc etc, they will make great bloopers to future complaints from your drivers given you have no ****ing clue as the impact it will cause for people who aren't as crooked as me.

Happy Holidays, Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 391237


Raise the alarm over at HQ, son.

This is going to leave a huge mark.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

A Huge @mark_mark?

Trust me when HQ thinks I am coming they raise an alarm! I am hated and despised in Gooberland.

You are just laughed at.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> A Huge @mark_mark?
> 
> Trust me when HQ thinks I am coming they raise an alarm! I am hated and despised in Gooberland.
> 
> You are just laughed at.


Oh as the shill they don't like? The rat in the forums?

I think 6k views in 5 hours pretty much explains how much laughing everyone will be doing soon.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

So exciting


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> First, you pick a trip with say... Lyft, once you arrive at the destination, remove the phone's GPS (turn it off) and move on to pick an uber (best way is to turn on the uber 5-10 mins before you reach Lyft's destination), now you leave that phone on the side and do the uber ride, once you finish the uber ride, if you want you can pick another and keep going until your trip with lyft reaches 1 hour after the destination timer, say the trip was 25 mins... so after 1 hour 25 mins you pick the lyft phone and end the trip *without turning on the gps*, after that, go offline and close the app, wait 1 minute and then turn on the gps, go online on Lyft, rinse and repeat.


So you're saying once you drop the rider off remove the GPS tracking then end the ride 58 minutes later?

Doesn't the rider notice the trip hasn't ended?

What if they want to go somewhere else in 30 minutes? They can't order because they're still on a trip.

Not trolling you, just curious.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> So you're saying once you drop the rider off remove the GPS tracking then end the ride 58 minutes later?
> 
> Doesn't the rider notice the trip hasn't ended?
> 
> ...


he said its usually best for airport rides since you know they're not going to be requesting an U/L in the next hour..they're going to be on a plane. also, he said if they notice and happen to call you then decline the call and end the trip immediately. sounds like it's worth trying at least once to see if it works


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> So you're saying once you drop the rider off remove the GPS tracking then end the ride 58 minutes later?
> 
> Doesn't the rider notice the trip hasn't ended?
> 
> ...


Yes. There some obvious nuances. It works though as stated ( 3 years for some) Also works for shuffling U and shuffling-on-fly L . 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Svoloch said:


> Also works for shuffling U and shuffling-on-fly L .


I have Shuffled Uber ExpressPool while on a Lyft trip and vice-versa.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> I have Shuffled Uber ExpressPool while on a Lyft trip and vice-versa.


Exactly )))) Small bonuses for effort. L scheduled rides are the best!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> I have Shuffled Uber ExpressPool while on a Lyft trip and vice-versa.


WTF &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Should we call an intervention? Your shuffling has taken on new layers.

Soon you wont bother hiding and just... &#128523;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> This post gets 1k views and I will post the method.


When ant-bait becomes click-bait.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> WTF &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Should we call an intervention? Your shuffling has taken on new layers.
> 
> ...


I earn my Award:


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

this hack does work, on IOS at least

i was trying to save a DF at drop off with airplane mode and discovered this time payout thing a few months ago.
as far as it going unnoticed by the motherships, i doubt this will work for long or will result in deactivation so use caution everyone.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I estimate a 30% increase in your daily incomes.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Rideshared the other day and this still works.

Hahahaha, what a joke bleed money you ******s.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

How hard can it ****ing be to implement a system t hat ****ing reads positions?!?!?!?

Hahahahahaha, very hard.


----------

